# The Plan ( Grandpas layout mover to my place)



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

So as some of you know my Grandpa passed a way last year. He had a 
14x9 layout in his basement grandma wanted out. It is now in my basement in pieces. With help of anyrail this is what it should look like when rebuilt

Sorry guys not sure how to get so those of you without anyrail can get this


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your grandpa. I cant open the any rail file at work, can you make it a jpeg? Cant wait to see what you got planned


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can export a layout picture to a graphic in Anyrail. This is the graphic output.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks sweet... is the grey square a liftout? Just wondering how your gonna access that back corner. Love the way you have the circle on the right side and just the complexity of the layout. Cant wait to see it come together. Keep us posted.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

All grey areas are cutout. forgot the one on the far right corner inside the
loop. the track coming into the loop goes all under the mainlines.

Thanx GRJOHN. not sure how to make the jpeg files


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

TONOFFUN80 said:


> Thanx GRJOHN. not sure how to make the jpeg files


Select File from the Tool Bar and follow the pictures below. Use the "Entire plan" option in the second graphic.






















Select a name and folder in the Save dialog and store your graphic image.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice step-by-step screen capture, John!


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanx again


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice step-by-step screen capture, John!


I use SnagIT screen capture, has all sorts of neat options, very useful.


----------



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, nice layout. Did you build it already ? I saw that you have slopes of 3%, is it working well.
On my project I'm still thinking about the % I will put, because 1 or 2 % need very long slopes 16' (for the 2%) so space for a layout is to consider.

If you have feedback on your layout I'm interested
Thanks


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have not rebuilt it yet but it work well in grandpa's basement.


----------

